# Max is in the ER with trouble breathing



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi everyone! I haven't posted for a while because I am confused by the new format, but I have been trying to stay up to date and hope everyone is well.
I am looking for some advice about Max. He is in the ER and having trouble breathing. He has had a runny nose for about a month, which we thought was allergies. After about two weeks since it did not stop I took him to the vet. He has been on a couple of different antibiotics which have not helped. Our vet did a nasal swab which showed a bacteria, and we have been waiting for the fungal component results. The night before last Max started having trouble breathing so we took him to the ER. He has been on oxygen ever since, and is not improving. They have him on a super strong antibiotic. They did a chest x ray to rule out pneumonia and a echocardiogram to rule out heart problems. They are going to do a CAT scan of his head and possible a rhinoscopy today, but it is risky due to the anesthesia and the inflammation that the rhinoscopy will cause. But they don't know how to treat him because they don't know the cause, and he is not getting better. This is just so scary. The rhinoscopy is going to make his breathing worse, and we won't have the results back for two weeks (because it is checking for a fungal infection), so I am not sure it makes sense to do it. His breathing is already so bad that I can't imagine doing anything to make it worse. I am waiting for a call from my regular vet to see what she thinks. Hopefully I can speak with her before the procedure.







I just don't understand how a runny nose turned into something so serious. He is just the sweetest quietest little guy, and I am so worried.
If anyone has had experience with something like this, I would love to hear any advice. Thank you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi Kathleen, I will try to type a bit---have not been posting due to some of my own medical situations that complicate typing. I do check in just to see how people are doing. Anyhow, Kitzi was just (on the 23rd) diagnosed w/collapsing trachea (by his cardiologist) due to increased wheezing & a little coughing (nothing constant w/the coughing). We had exrays done & they were sent to the cardio who put him on Lomotil & wants us to consult w/internal specialist. I have since found out that my vet is on maternity leave & someone else there in the office must have looked at the exrays & did not notice this. (no one told us this). So, if you are not under the care of an internal specialist I would consider that & maybe someone missed something. He does have a heart murmur which probably complicated the first evaluation. 
I hope Max is ok---please keep us posted.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sending prayers that they figure out real soon whats going on. Poor little guy.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Sandi - thanks so much for the reply and the good wishes.
I hope that Kitzi is doing better and that the medication is helping. How frustrating for you. I am so sorry to hear that you are having your own medical issues too.
I did just hear back from the doctor that the CAT scan shows a mass in his nasal cavity, which they are pretty certain is cancer. They will do a biopsy to confirm. Prognosis is not good, so I am just hoping that they can get him breathing well enough on his own so that he can come home for a little while. We are lucky to have a wonderful large vet hospital in Boston with many specialists, so he is being treated both by the ER doctors, and the internal medicine specialists and radiologists. I will be very relieved when he is out of anesthesia since they said it was so risky. They assigned a client care coordinator who texts me throughout the day with updates and photos, and she said she will try to get an update to me while I wait for the doctor to call. I have been very lucky that my little gang has been pretty healthy overall. I almost forgot how much it hurts your heart when they hurt.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

pippersmom said:


> Sending prayers that they figure out real soon whats going on. Poor little guy.


Thank you so much Kathy. I really appreciate it.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi Kathleen!
Im so sorry to hear about Max. I hope there is something the doctors can do to help him. If its cancer, is there not a treatment for him? Ill be thinking of you both snd will be sending positive thoughts your way 🙏🏻


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Kathleen I'm so sorry they found a mass. Maybe it can be treated?


----------



## Baci's mom (Oct 9, 2020)

🙏🙏🙏


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear about your baby,
Sending prayers for max and you. I hope the mass can be treated and feels better soon


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

You and your little Max are in my thoughts and Prayers that a treatment will be able to help Max.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kathleen, I came back to see there is an up-date on Max? My heart is heavy for you. You are such a good dog-mom! Please know you will be in my prayers. Is it Angell Hospital where he is? If so, he is in very good hands. Lisi's surgeon trained there.

I am following w/great compassion---please little Max, know we are there w/you.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Kathleen,
I am so sorry your sweet little Max has to go thru this. I can only imagine what you are going thru. I am praying for you and that Max will be able to come home soon....Also, for his breathing, pain, wisdom for a treatment plan for him & healing. I will be watching for updates on him when you have time.
Hugs & Prayers coming your way
~ Paulann


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

maddysmom said:


> Hi Kathleen!
> Im so sorry to hear about Max. I hope there is something the doctors can do to help him. If its cancer, is there not a treatment for him? Ill be thinking of you both snd will be sending positive thoughts your way 🙏🏻


Hi Joanne!
I hope that you and the girls are doing well. Thank you so much for the good thoughts. It means so much to me.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Baci's mom said:


> 🙏🙏🙏


Thank you so much.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Coster said:


> I am so sorry to hear about your baby,
> Sending prayers for max and you. I hope the mass can be treated and feels better soon


Thank you so much for the prayers.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> You and your little Max are in my thoughts and Prayers that a treatment will be able to help Max.


Thank you so much. We really appreciate the prayers.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Kathleen, I came back to see there is an up-date on Max? My heart is heavy for you. You are such a good dog-mom! Please know you will be in my prayers. Is it Angell Hospital where he is? If so, he is in very good hands. Lisi's surgeon trained there.
> 
> I am following w/great compassion---please little Max, know we are there w/you.





edelweiss said:


> Kathleen, I came back to see there is an up-date on Max? My heart is heavy for you. You are such a good dog-mom! Please know you will be in my prayers. Is it Angell Hospital where he is? If so, he is in very good hands. Lisi's surgeon trained there.
> 
> I am following w/great compassion---please little Max, know we are there w/you.


 Thank you so much Sandi. Angel is a wonderful hospital with all kinds of specialists.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Kathleen,
> I am so sorry your sweet little Max has to go thru this. I can only imagine what you are going thru. I am praying for you and that Max will be able to come home soon....Also, for his breathing, pain, wisdom for a treatment plan for him & healing. I will be watching for updates on him when you have time.
> Hugs & Prayers coming your way
> ~ Paulann


Thank you so much Paulann. Your kindness means so much to me. I know that everyone here knows how hard it is, which is why I have always loved this community.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I have a very sad update. My heart is truly broken. I spoke with the vet last night about the CAT scan results. The tumor in his nose was very aggressive and caused a large amount of bone loss within his nose and near his eye. Because it was so widespread and there was so much damage radiation was not an option. He was still on oxygen and they could not find a way for him to breath on his own. The tumor was creating a lot of nasal discharge so that he could not breath. They didn't think he would make it through the night. The doctor offered to stay late so that we could visit him, so we rushed to the hospital. We got to spend quite a bit of time snuggling with him. We decided that the best thing to do was to have him go to sleep in our arms. We didnt want him struggling to breath all night or to die alone in the hospital. There really was no hope for recovery. Even if they could get him breathing on his own, the doctor said it was a matter of a week or two before he would not be able to breath and that the tumor is very painful. Even though every second with him is precious, we didn't want to risk him suffering so that we could have him for another week or two. Of course, now I am second guessing, thinking what if..
There is something so special about these little white dogs. They are just pure love. Max was the ultimate lap dog. So mellow and peaceful. He just loved to snuggle. If you were having a bad day, one minute with Max made it all better. I just cant believe he is gone. He just had a runny nose for two weeks, and now he is gone. He was only nine, and at his last checkup our vet said his blood work was perfect, and he wouldnt be surprised if he lived to be 20. You just never know, and have to appreciate every minute that you have them. I have been through this loss before, but boy does it hurt. If feels like every cell in my body is crying for him.
I truly appreciate everyone's good wishes and prayers. SM has always been a special place for me, where we all understand the depth of the love that we have for this wonderful little doggies.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I am so so sorry Kathleen. My heart is breaking for you.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

pippersmom said:


> I am so so sorry Kathleen. My heart is breaking for you.


Thank you Kathy. I know how very much you love Pipper, so I know you understand. Max loved to spin, just like Pipper, but not quite as fast! That is a happy memory.


----------



## Baci's mom (Oct 9, 2020)

I am literally crying. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Ohhhh Kathleen---biggest, longest hugs to you. I KNOW it was the right, & most loving thing to do & please do not 2nd guess that!
My, how hard to lose one so precious---we all feel your pain. May God comfort your weary heart & may you feel our circle of compassion & love holding you.
I want this not to be true but am trusting that God will hold you & welcome little Max into His very own lap.
When you are doing better please let us know--we are here on the bench, holding your place warm.
Much love & many prayers.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Baci's mom said:


> I am literally crying. I'm so sorry for your loss.


Thank you so much. I am so sorry to make you cry. You must have a big heart


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Ohhhh Kathleen---biggest, longest hugs to you. I KNOW it was the right, & most loving thing to do & please do not 2nd guess that!
> My, how hard to lose one so precious---we all feel your pain. May God comfort your weary heart & may you feel our circle of compassion & love holding you.
> I want this not to be true but am trusting that God will hold you & welcome little Max into His very own lap.
> When you are doing better please let us know--we are here on the bench, holding your place warm.
> Much love & many prayers.


Thank you so much Sandi for the beautiful words of comfort. The second guessing is really difficult. My husband was so sure that we had to do it for Max, so that he wouldn't suffer, so I am lucky that he is strong.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh Kathleen, I am so very sorry for your loss. I am trying to type this though tears for you but not having much success. My daughter recently said something that may make you feel a little better - "the only way to win the what if game is not to play at all". You did what was best for Max even though it tore your heart out. You freed him from pain and suffering and that was the ultimate gift. Rest in peace sweet Max. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I’m so very sorry! i know how much your heart is aching!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I cannot tell you how very sorry that your little Max is no longer with you and I will be saying a special prayer that you find comfort knowing that he is not longer suffering.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Kathleen,
How I wish this was just a very bad dream and in the morning you would wake up with your sweet little Max snuggled up next to you.....wagging his tail & smothering you with kisses like only he could do. It just doesn't seem fair that he was taken away from you so suddenly and at such a young age. I'm praying God will comfort you and wrap His loving arms around you like only He can do at a time like this. Please know we are praying for you and are here for you........Words seem so inadequate - I'm just so very very sorry - I wish I had the power to make your aching heart mend/heal....that will take time. I am asking the comforter to flood your thoughts/heart with all the wonderful years of happy memories you and Max shared together.
~ Paulann & Abella

"Never take his furry muzzle, wet nose, and warm licks for granted..."


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear about max. I am writing to you trying and to hold back tears that’s not working. I am so sorry that you are hurting and no words can mend your heart but know that it’s never goodbye it’s see you later max. I believe we will see our little babies again that capture our hearts so close like no other those little paw prints just imprint in our hearts forever and has such beautiful meaning, maybe not now but in our future we will see them again. So sorry. Dee


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

maggie's mommy said:


> Oh Kathleen, I am so very sorry for your loss. I am trying to type this though tears for you but not having much success. My daughter recently said something that may make you feel a little better - "the only way to win the what if game is not to play at all". You did what was best for Max even though it tore your heart out. You freed him from pain and suffering and that was the ultimate gift. Rest in peace sweet Max. Prayers for you and your family.


Thank you so much Pat. I will remember what your daughter said and try not to think about what else might hav happened, and instead try to focus on the happy memories. Thank you - this really does help very much. I needed this reminder.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

maggieh said:


> I’m so very sorry! i know how much your heart is aching!


Thank you so much Maggie. So many of us have been through it and know how much it hurts. That is why this community is so special. We all understand how deep the love is. Thank you for all you do to keep it running.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> I cannot tell you how very sorry that your little Max is no longer with you and I will be saying a special prayer that you find comfort knowing that he is not longer suffering.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Kathleen,
> How I wish this was just a very bad dream and in the morning you would wake up with your sweet little Max snuggled up next to you.....wagging his tail & smothering you with kisses like only he could do. It just doesn't seem fair that he was taken away from you so suddenly and at such a young age. I'm praying God will comfort you and wrap His loving arms around you like only He can do at a time like this. Please know we are praying for you and are here for you........Words seem so inadequate - I'm just so very very sorry - I wish I had the power to make your aching heart mend/heal....that will take time. I am asking the comforter to flood your thoughts/heart with all the wonderful years of happy memories you and Max shared together.
> ~ Paulann & Abella
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Paulann for your comforting words. It really does help so much.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Coster said:


> I am so sorry to hear about max. I am writing to you trying and to hold back tears that’s not working. I am so sorry that you are hurting and no words can mend your heart but know that it’s never goodbye it’s see you later max. I believe we will see our little babies again that capture our hearts so close like no other those little paw prints just imprint in our hearts forever and has such beautiful meaning, maybe not now but in our future we will see them again. So sorry. Dee


Thank you so much Dee. We do have such a special deep connection with them. At least I know that I loved him deeply very single day and he must have known that.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Kathleen,

I am so very sorry. It is especially hard when it is so unexpected like this. My heart goes out to you and your husband.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> Kathleen,
> 
> I am so very sorry. It is especially hard when it is so unexpected like this. My heart goes out to you and your husband.


Thank you so much Walter. I truly appreciate it. It was so unexpected and I am still walking around in a fog, in disbelief that he is really gone.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh my gosh, Kathleen, I am so, so sorry. I can imagine how much this must hurt~my heart is breaking for you at the sudden loss of _Max. This is so very sad 😪 May the fond memories and the beautiful life he had with you and your husband bring you comfort and peace. Please know that you will be in my thoughts and prayers during this very sad time. Sending love and hugs to you. xxxx_


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Just checking in on you Kathleen. I can't get you off my mind.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

maddysmom said:


> Oh my gosh, Kathleen, I am so, so sorry. I can imagine how much this must hurt~my heart is breaking for you at the sudden loss of _Max. This is so very sad 😪 May the fond memories and the beautiful life he had with you and your husband bring you comfort and peace. Please know that you will be in my thoughts and prayers during this very sad time. Sending love and hugs to you. xxxx_


Thank you so much Joanne. I truly appreciate your kind word.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

pippersmom said:


> Just checking in on you Kathleen. I can't get you off my mind.


Hi Kathy. Thank you so much for checking. To be honest, it is really hard. I still can’t believe he is gone. It doesn’t seem real yet. I know it just takes lots of time. Thank you for thinking of us.


----------



## Nani's Mom (Jan 20, 2020)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> Hi Kathy. Thank you so much for checking. To be honest, it is really hard. I still can’t believe he is gone. It doesn’t seem real yet. I know it just takes lots of time. Thank you for thinking of us.





Kathleen said:


> Hi Kathy. Thank you so much for checking. To be honest, it is really hard. I still can’t believe he is gone. It doesn’t seem real yet. I know it just takes lots of time. Thank you for thinking of us.


Sending you hugs 😢


----------



## Melitx (Apr 25, 2014)

I am so deeply sorry for your loss. I unfortunately know how difficult it is losing a fur baby. Sending you prayers and virtual hugs.


----------



## Teddy Junior (Dec 27, 2020)

I am so sorry. My heart is breaking for you.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

pippersmom said:


> Sending you hugs 😢


Thank you Kathy.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Melitx said:


> I am so deeply sorry for your loss. I unfortunately know how difficult it is losing a fur baby. Sending you prayers and virtual hugs.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Teddy Junior said:


> I am so sorry. My heart is breaking for you.


Thank you. It really does help to know that everyone here understands. I really can’t thank you all enough for the kindness and support.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kathleen - I haven't been on SM in ages. Am so busy with rescue that I don't get the chance to stop by like I used to but I "stopped by" tonight. And now I cried reading through your posts. What sad news to read about Max. You just never know and it reminds us to not waste a minute of loving those we care about, whether two or four-legged. You did what was best for Max. Fighting for breath is something no one wants to go through and you saved her from suffering. You were there for him to let him go peacefully, so no regrets. I remember hearing "It's better to let them go a minute to early than a minute too late." I know that's true when my cousin's dog died. She just couldn't let him go and he came to a frightening end. So as hard as it is, I know we have to make the best decision for them, not us. They live for the moment and don't realize how long life could be. Max just knew he had a perfect life in your family. Sending you and your husband virtual healing hugs. <3


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Thinking of you Kathleen and sending you big hugs ❤


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Kathleen - I haven't been on SM in ages. Am so busy with rescue that I don't get the chance to stop by like I used to but I "stopped by" tonight. And now I cried reading through your posts. What sad news to read about Max. You just never know and it reminds us to not waste a minute of loving those we care about, whether two or four-legged. You did what was best for Max. Fighting for breath is something no one wants to go through and you saved her from suffering. You were there for him to let him go peacefully, so no regrets. I remember hearing "It's better to let them go a minute to early than a minute too late." I know that's true when my cousin's dog died. She just couldn't let him go and he came to a frightening end. So as hard as it is, I know we have to make the best decision for them, not us. They live for the moment and don't realize how long life could be. Max just knew he had a perfect life in your family. Sending you and your husband virtual healing hugs. <3


Thank you so much Susan. I miss seeing your posts and hope you are doing well. Thank you for the kind words. You are right - fighting for breath is just awful. 
It seems like it was just yesterday that I posted here in search of a puppy and I remember how kind and encouraging your were then. That was almost ten years ago. Time sure does fly by.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

maddysmom said:


> Thinking of you Kathleen and sending you big hugs ❤


Thank you Joanne. 💗


----------



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

Hello Kathleen. I’m so sorry for all you are going through with Mac. I can’t imagine how difficult this is for your little babe. To be always from you must be hard on him as well. You are in our prayers.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi Kathleen. i wanted to checkin on you. I hope today is a bit easier for you. Sending you hugs. xx


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you Joann. His ashes arrived already. Still doesn't seem real. I miss him so much. Thank you for thinking of me.



maddysmom said:


> Hi Kathleen. i wanted to checkin on you. I hope today is a bit easier for you. Sending you hugs. xx


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> Thank you Joann. His ashes arrived already. Still doesn't seem real. I miss him so much. Thank you for thinking of me.


Awe...im sorry Kathleen. I wish there was something I could do. Was Max your oldest out of your crew? 
Anyway, meant to text you over the weekend and forgot. I got busy with life, but will do that and finish catching up.
Sending more hugs. xx


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Kathleen, it is so difficult when the ashes come. I hope your heart heals soon.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Joanne - sorry that I misspelled your name. Darn autocorrect!
Max is number two. Daisy is a few months older so they have been together since they were puppies. They were always together - playing or napping.
Henry is Max’s nephew. They look so much alike, with big round eyes, except that Max was a sturdy little guy who weighed 7 pounds and Henry is more delicate and only 4 pounds. He is six now. I also have Bunnie, who is a little Yorkie and Maltese mix from the MSPCA. She is seven. It is strange to me that they don’t seem to be looking for Max. But they are following me around.
I am looking forward to hearing about your new business! But no rush - I know how super busy you are.





maddysmom said:


> Awe...im sorry Kathleen. I wish there was something I could do. Was Max your oldest out of your crew?
> Anyway, meant to text you over the weekend and forgot. I got busy with life, but will do that and finish catching up.
> Sending more hugs. xx


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> Kathleen, it is so difficult when the ashes come. I hope your heart heals soon.


Thank you so much Walter. They sent a paw print too, but I can’t bear to look at it yet.
Thank you for your kindness. It means so much to know that others here understand.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> Thank you so much Walter. They sent a paw print too, but I can’t bear to look at it yet.
> Thank you for your kindness. It means so much to know that others here understand.


When they returned Luck's they sent them in a mahogany box with a glass insert for his picture. I put my favorite picture of Luck in it and his paw print on top. It is just below my TV. I look at it all the time, it helps.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hugs to you, Kathleen!


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Kathleen - Tender thoughts & prayers. xoxo


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> When they returned Luck's they sent them in a mahogany box with a glass insert for his picture. I put my favorite picture of Luck in it and his paw print on top. It is just below my TV. I look at it all the time, it helps.


That sounds beautiful Walter. I am so glad that it brings you comfort. You must miss little Lucky so much.
I am going to try to have a little memorial service for Max and set up a spot, but I just can’t do it yet.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Hugs to you, Kathleen!


Thank you Sandi. ❤


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you so much Paulann. There is so much love and kindness here❤



Abella's Mommy said:


> Kathleen - Tender thoughts & prayers. xoxo
> View attachment 275490


----------

